# Another Reason Why I Love Dolphins



## MA-Caver (Feb 5, 2008)

Their sleek hydrodynamic design allows them to move through the water with ease, grace and speed. Thus was the basis of this "*I WANT IT*" toy for grown-ups. What's among the cool stuff it can do is the fact that it's a two seater. As for the rest... well... watch the vid. (warning, turn down your speakers... the music is blaringly loud!)
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1390897552?bctid=1382936439

ok Xue... your turn. :uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 5, 2008)

That is waaay cool. I want one of those to go with my rocket boots.


----------



## thardey (Feb 5, 2008)

y'know . . . if they made the cockpit bubble smaller (like a 1 seater) I'll bet they could get that sucker down to 10' under water pretty easily. Right now it looks too buoyant.

It reminds me of the James Bond boat the Q was gonna use as a fishing boat. Which movie? I think it was "The World is Not Enough"?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some people have to much time on there hands. Cool anyway


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 5, 2008)

thardey said:


> y'know . . . if they made the cockpit bubble smaller (like a 1 seater) I'll bet they could get that sucker down to 10' under water pretty easily. Right now it looks too buoyant.
> 
> It reminds me of the James Bond boat the Q was gonna use as a fishing boat. Which movie? I think it was "The World is Not Enough"?


 Probably the same concept but I think Q was being sarcastic, the design would've prohibited effective fishing... unless he was going to use torpedoes, or was fishing for something else not fish. 

If they narrowed it down to one person then the chances of someone doing monumentally stupid increases. You can imagine of course trying to pilot that thing around ohh, say Great Barrier Reef or Cape Horn? 
Ring-ring-ring goes the (dinner) bell, those great whites are on my tail, push the throttle as fast as it would go, too far from shore now don't cha know? (sung to the tune of an old Chuck Berry song)
But it'd be fun to use in Xue's swimming pool after attaching the rocket boots to the tail fins.


----------



## thardey (Feb 5, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Probably the same concept but I think Q was being sarcastic, the design would've prohibited effective fishing... unless he was going to use torpedoes, or was fishing for something else not fish.



You thought he was gonna use a rod? 



> If they narrowed it down to one person then the chances of someone doing monumentally stupid increases. You can imagine of course trying to pilot that thing around ohh, say Great Barrier Reef or Cape Horn?



:uhyeah:

opcorn:



> Ring-ring-ring goes the (dinner) bell, those great whites are on my tail, push the throttle as fast as it would go, too far from shore now don't cha know? (sung to the tune of an old Chuck Berry song)
> But it'd be fun to use in Xue's swimming pool after attaching the rocket boots to the tail fins.



Wonder how far it would fly?


----------



## Drac (Feb 5, 2008)

*I WANT ONE!!!!!*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Their
> ok Xue... your turn. :uhyeah:


 
awww man...you ALWAYS get to post the cool stuff :miffer: :uhyeah:

I saw a picture of that in a magazune not to long ago and I decided then I want one


----------

